# Betta compatibility?



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

I read on timstropical.com that they are compatible with red tail sharks and three spot gourami but i was wondering if anyone has had these three together before and what the outcome was? thanks for any help in advance


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

well it depends on the size of the tank and weather or not u have hiding spots and such things so please post more details on the tank


----------



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

its a 20g tank and has plants and a tree stump like thing with holes in it and a few other places...heres the link to the pic of the tank
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=16875&highlight=


----------



## Neo (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a red tailed black shark in my 10 gallon with my male betta


----------

